

Microsoft Back To School Deal is a Free Xbox 360. What's Apple's? - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/46639/microsoft-back-school-2011-deal-free-xbox-360-your-pc-purchase

======
mdaniel
I came to say what @rbanffy said about the 360 being a terrible thing to
introduce into a school environment, and to add that Apple's usual giveaway is
an iPod, which in contrast actually could help in school.

------
rbanffy
Great idea. Because gaming is such an important part of academic life ;-)

Besides, why add Apple to the title of the post? Karma bait?

------
astrodust
I guess giving a steep educational discount and a free iPod and printer isn't
enough, huh?

------
thewileyone
Free MAC Defender.

